# Shimano Tekota Vs. Penn Fathom LW



## ItGotAwayAgain (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm looking to get a new caster for a little heavier fish like smaller sharks, Bull Reds and the like and these are the 2 i'm looking at anyone know whitch one would be better. Whitch one is the better casting and such anyone have any reviews of the 2.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a Fathom LW 25 spooled with 80 lb PP and I love it. I've horsed in grouper and snapper with it and haven't had any hiccups. Can't speak for casting as all I do is bottom fish with it. Never fished with a Tekota but they seem well built but I don't think they have as much drag as the Penn.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Overall similarities are a given - levelwind, star drag, metal body 4 bearing reels. But let's compare a couple side by side...
FTH40LW vs TEK700: They are roughly the same size when looking at line capacity, and probably the two reels you might be looking at based on what you said you might use them for.
Fathom picks up a bit more line per crank - Fathom gathers 35" per crank while the Tekota only gets 33"
Fathom has 25% more drag - Fathom has about Fathom gets 30lbs of drag and the Tekota only gets 24lbs 
Fathom weighs 15-20% less - Fathom weighs 24.3 oz while the Tekota weighs 28.8oz 
Even though it weighs less, this Fathom40 has more line capacity compared the the aforementioned Tekota.
When you compare the smaller sizes, you get similar results, except the Fathom's drag distances itself from the Tekota more, while the Tekota weighs a little less.
And on the larger sizes, I believe the findings would be almost exactly the same as when comparing the FTH40W to the TEK700.
I know what my choice would be... But I am biased. The above numbers are just pulled from Penn and Shimano's websites.
Either way, I'm sure you'll be happy. Both reels seems to be well built. Most importantly, hope you battle some great fish on whatever you choose!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

One thing that you can't tell from reading specs is how either of them cast. I would doubt that either reel casts "very well" since they are both non-disengaging levelwinds. I do know that the Fathom star drag (non-LW) is a nice caster, but haven't tried casting the LW version.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I bought a Penn Fathom 25N to try it out and I'm impressed. First thing I did was strip it down and check it out. If the level wind is built the same way it's a very good reel. Especially for the money..!

As said with the larger level wind reel they aren't going to be very good at casting.


----------

